# R sign



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I got some model railroad signs and one of them is an oval shape with the letter 'R' in it. What does it mean?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Can you post a pic?


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Gramps said:


> I got some model railroad signs and one of them is an oval shape with the letter 'R' in it. What does it mean?


Rest stop  :laugh: :smokin:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

raleets said:


> Rest stop  :laugh: :smokin:


 Some material on this railroad may not be suitable for persons under 17, Parental discretion is advised.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

This railroad is a registered trademark of Gramps, inc.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Repost.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

traction fan said:


> Some material on this railroad may not be suitable for persons under 17, Parental discretion is advised.
> 
> Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


Please enlighten me.......what is objectionable about "rest stop"?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I was wondering the very same thing.......?


----------



## 1905dave (Sep 18, 2016)

In the words of Scooby Do, "Ruh-Ro".

Could be "raise" as in "raise the flanger blade you are approaching a grade crossing, switch or crossing diamond" (a flanger is a type of snow plow that plows out the flangeways so snow and ice doesn't pack in and derail a train).


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

raleets said:


> Please enlighten me.......what is objectionable about "rest stop"?


The quote that Traction Fan gave is what they say for movies that are rated "R".


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Rest stop? I must have missed that movie.*



raleets said:


> Please enlighten me.......what is objectionable about "rest stop"?


raleets;

I wasn't commenting on your "rest stop" joke. I was making my own joke by using the verbiage from the MPAA warning for an R-rated movie. 

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

traction fan said:


> raleets;
> 
> I wasn't commenting on your "rest stop" joke. I was making my own joke by using the verbiage from the MPAA warning for an R-rated movie.
> 
> Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


Oh.....duh.....that went right over my left ear. I'm slower than normal today. Doink! hwell:  :dunno:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Gramps said:


> I got some model railroad signs and one of them is an oval shape with the letter 'R' in it. What does it mean?


The "R" indicates a restriction, it may be a height issue or a width restriction, or others.
An RS means resume speed.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I thought this might be about the shoe shop in London called R.Soles.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Big Ed said:


> The "R" indicates a restriction, it may be a height issue or a width restriction, or others.
> An RS means resume speed.


Thanks, the responses I was getting were making me think it meant "Regret" as in I regret that I asked the question.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Big Ed said:


> The "R" indicates a restriction, it may be a height issue or a width restriction, or others.
> An RS means resume speed.


Hey, Big Ed,
Good to hear from ya'.......where have you been hiding?


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Gramps said:


> Thanks, the responses I was getting were making me think it meant "Regret" as in I regret that I asked the question.


Aw come on, you've been here long enough by now to know that you'll get all kinds of crazy answers, but eventually someone will come by who knows the correct one.  We gotta have our fun!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

He lives! Big Ed is alive! Welcome back.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

raleets said:


> Hey, Big Ed,
> Good to hear from ya'.......where have you been hiding?


In the North East.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> He lives! Big Ed is alive! Welcome back.


Tanks John.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Shdwdrgn said:


> Aw come on, you've been here long enough by now to know that you'll get all kinds of crazy answers, but eventually someone will come by who knows the correct one.  We gotta have our fun!


Yes, I wasn't being serious, I was just going along with the R jokes and it had the bonus of getting Big Ed back.


----------

